
Torvalds Expresses Concerns Over Current “Kernel Lockdown” Approach - type0
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=UEFI-Kernel-Lockdown-Concerns
======
sevensor
Matthew Garret's blog post on the subject was much more informative.

Link:
[https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/50577.html](https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/50577.html)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16761827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16761827)

